# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Điều khiển biến tần

## elkun24

Em có 2 câu hỏi thế này mong các cao nhân chỉ giáo giúp e  :Big Grin:  Em sử dụng arduino, biến tần và encoder đọc tốc độ động cơ.

1. Em sử dụng ngắt ngoài trên arduino đọc giá trị encoder nhưng cứ khi bật biến tần là nó nhảy loạn xạ, sai thông số. Tắt biến tần đọc ko (quay tay) thì lại chính xác. Bác nào cho e hỏi cách chống nhiễu với ạ ?  :Big Grin: 
2. Em muốn điều khiển biến tần bằng arduino (thay con biến trở quay tay) thì các bác gợi ý cho e vài từ khóa với ạ  :Big Grin: 

Chân thành cảm ơn các bác nhiều ạ

----------


## nhatson

encoder loại nào ah?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Em có 2 câu hỏi thế này mong các cao nhân chỉ giáo giúp e  Em sử dụng arduino, biến tần và encoder đọc tốc độ động cơ.
> 
> 1. Em sử dụng ngắt ngoài trên arduino đọc giá trị encoder nhưng cứ khi bật biến tần là nó nhảy loạn xạ, sai thông số. Tắt biến tần đọc ko (quay tay) thì lại chính xác. Bác nào cho e hỏi cách chống nhiễu với ạ ? 
> 2. Em muốn điều khiển biến tần bằng arduino (thay con biến trở quay tay) thì các bác gợi ý cho e vài từ khóa với ạ 
> 
> Chân thành cảm ơn các bác nhiều ạ


1. Đọc encoder mà bác dùng int ( em ko khoái từ "ngắt") ngoài thì phải xem tần số int có phù hợp với int circle trong code ko. Chứ kiểu này là code chưa chạy xong, nó dzọt qua cái int mới thì có đọc cả ngày nó cũng éo đọc đc đâu. Nhất là encode có nhiều xung và tốc độ động cơ cao. Tuy nhiên khi quay chậm (quay tay) thì nó sẽ đọc được vì tần số int đã giảm thấp nên code xử lý hết trước khi int kế tiếp activate. Hơn nữa code kiểu này, vdk sẽ ko có time để mần việc khác. Vì bận xử lý int cho bác.

Bác nên xử lý encoder kiểu scan circle thì sẽ good hơn.

2. đk biến tần qua vdk thì bác dùng modbus. Đa số bt đều hỗ trợ và sample code rất nhiều.
bấm đt mỏi tay quá.

----------

elkun24

----------


## Gamo

Bật biến tần mà nhảy loạn xạ thì bạn xem nhiễu do đâu? Thường thì chỉ cần gắn cục lọc nguồn cho biến tần là được, trường hợp nhiễu nặng hơn thì gắn biến áp cách ly hoặc nhờ các cụ điện công nghiệp chỉ.

Trường hợp thứ 2 là biến tần chạy 1 thiết bị gây nhiễu sóng điện từ, bác lấy 1 cái oscilloscope, chế 1 cái EMI probe xem khi bật biến tần thì scope có nhảy loạn xạ ko?

----------

elkun24

----------


## elkun24

> encoder loại nào ah?


E dùng omron 100 xung ạ  :Big Grin: 




> Bật biến tần mà nhảy loạn xạ thì bạn xem nhiễu do đâu? Thường thì chỉ cần gắn cục lọc nguồn cho biến tần là được, trường hợp nhiễu nặng hơn thì gắn biến áp cách ly hoặc nhờ các cụ điện công nghiệp chỉ.
> 
> Trường hợp thứ 2 là biến tần chạy 1 thiết bị gây nhiễu sóng điện từ, bác lấy 1 cái oscilloscope, chế 1 cái EMI probe xem khi bật biến tần thì scope có nhảy loạn xạ ko?


Biến tần e đã thêm cục chống nhiễu rồi ạ.

----------


## elkun24

> 1. Đọc encoder mà bác dùng int ( em ko khoái từ "ngắt") ngoài thì phải xem tần số int có phù hợp với int circle trong code ko. Chứ kiểu này là code chưa chạy xong, nó dzọt qua cái int mới thì có đọc cả ngày nó cũng éo đọc đc đâu. Nhất là encode có nhiều xung và tốc độ động cơ cao. Tuy nhiên khi quay chậm (quay tay) thì nó sẽ đọc được vì tần số int đã giảm thấp nên code xử lý hết trước khi int kế tiếp activate. Hơn nữa code kiểu này, vdk sẽ ko có time để mần việc khác. Vì bận xử lý int cho bác.
> 
> Bác nên xử lý encoder kiểu scan circle thì sẽ good hơn.
> 
> 2. đk biến tần qua vdk thì bác dùng modbus. Đa số bt đều hỗ trợ và sample code rất nhiều.
> bấm đt mỏi tay quá.


Encoder của e có 100 xung và e chỉ đọc pha Z, tốc độ động cơ quay khoảng 15v/p thôi ạ. Vấn đề nằm ở chỗ e ko cắm encoder (qua jack cắm 6 chân) mà nó đã nhảy lung tung rồi ấy ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Encoder của e có 100 xung và e chỉ đọc pha Z, tốc độ động cơ quay khoảng 15v/p thôi ạ. Vấn đề nằm ở chỗ e ko cắm encoder (qua jack cắm 6 chân) mà nó đã nhảy lung tung rồi ấy ạ.


tín hiệu ra mức 5V phải ko?
thử nối thêm trở pull up lên 5V bằng điện trở 10k hoac 4.7k chổ nối encoder vào arduino

b.r

----------


## elkun24

> tín hiệu ra mức 5V phải ko?
> thử nối thêm trở pull up lên 5V bằng điện trở 10k hoac 4.7k chổ nối encoder vào arduino
> 
> b.r


Dạ vâng. Cái này e mới thử với nút nhấn mà chưa thử vs việc đọc encoder. Nối thêm tụ thì sao ạ ?

----------


## nhatson

trở trước xem sao, vẫn chưa được thì lọc rc them con 74hc14 nữa

----------

elkun24

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Cho em hỏi em chỉ cấp nguồn vào IM483 ra step 2 pha thôi. Mà em bật máy hàn tig kế bên thì step tự chạy. Chưa cấp nguồn arduino điều khiển  
Giờ e phải làm sao ạ

----------

